# Race at PWB Raceway Saturday April 19th GLS Series



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Race at PWB Raceway Saturday April 19th GLS Series CANCELLED!*

Lets blow the dust of the ol`pancakes! Race Saturday evening at PWB in Lowell Indiana. Doors open at 5pm, racing starts at 6. $7 gets you drinks, dinner and some good FUN! We will be running skinny, Slip on fat and Hotrods. Maybe throw a Fray car race in the mix if anyone is interested. Post up if you can make it. Race ya soon!

CANCELLED. Maybe next weekend


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Track locaton?*

Could you send me directions please =)


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Going to try and come out and play. lol


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there yes fray cars woo hoo.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Gotta see if this head cold lets go of me.


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

I will be on one of those things called vacation.catch you guys next time.
:thumbsup:Jon


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't make it. The 19th is my B-day and I will be spending it with my family.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Count me out....


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I won't be able to make it either, work is in the way. I wish I could figure out how to survive without working but my Mom doesn't have a basement.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like only 3 people so, RACE IS CANCELLED! maybe will try again next


----------

